# gunnar fastlane input



## koudja (Feb 8, 2007)

anyone have a fastlane and care to provide some feedback? happy with it? is it a pig? too touring oriented or can it get down at a cx race? 

i've scoured the web and haven't been able to find much beyond them being recommended without expanding on personal experience details. 

i'm looking for a 'utility' bike that is (relatively) fast and light. i want it climbing oriented. i want it to have endurance characteristics for the long rides. though, it's main/daily tasks will be: commuting (hilly 15 mi RT), long dirt road rides, 50-70+ miles with lots of vert, and occasionally singletrack when i don't want to ride my mtb. i'm on the fence with a good steel like the fastlane or hyperx or digging deep and going custom ti. i'm thinking the hyperx is off the list since it's not really designed to take a load. 

occasionally i want it to tour so it needs to have eyelets for racks. tours i have in mind are in the PNW, 3-5 day in length, light load <20lb. every other year i ride the 7 day san juan huts system (200 miles of dirt, a butt load of climbing, and some singletrack. ie: needs to handle fat tires ~1.8 is fine, frame needs to be fine with ~30lb load). occasionally i want to do a cx race. sometimes road duty, which would likely find me wandering a bit and exploring a dirt road. 

my commuter frame finally gave in (alu gt edge) after lots of years of love. i used to have a 26" full suss which i used for sjhs in past years. sold it last winter to build a 29ss, niner one9 (ss is so much fun). sold my crabon hakkalugi because 1. didn't feel comfortable using it for commuting duties and 2. wanted to put racks on it for touring. loved that bike though, so much fun to ride. needed to sell it though to fund something that's more functional.

i think the fargo is too 'offroad' for my needs so they're off the list. vaya is also on my list of want. if a vaya is what i end up with, it would be a place holder until i can fund a custom ti. 

in the chance that someone has something they want to sell, i'm 6'3" 175, 35" cycling inseam, so looking for something in the l/xl area. my non-disc hakkalugi was 61 and fit like a glove. my one9 is xl and fits great as well.

also posted this on mtbr:
Gunnar/Waterford

thanks!


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

Seems like your best bet is a custom with all of your requirements. The main one that you'll have issue with is the 1.8 tire. My crosshairs won't fit a 40c tire (nor do they claim it will). I ended up with a custom with a lot of similar requirements, able to ride trails, comfortable to tour on, but still quick. It ends up being a compromise on a lot of areas, but jack of all trades.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

The Specialized AWOL would be worth a look. Much like a Vaya but can run up to 2.2" tires. Not really ideal for cyclocross, but meets your other requirements.
Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

BluesDawg said:


> The Specialized AWOL would be worth a look. Much like a Vaya but can run up to 2.2" tires. Not really ideal for cyclocross, but meets your other requirements.
> Specialized Bicycle Components


That is a nice bike. It looks similar to the new Surly Straggler. Except the Straggler doesn't have a split stay.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Kona Sutra used to be nearly identical to the Salsa Vaya. The new Sutra and Rove share a frame which is a little more cross and a little less touring... might be worth checking out. It will take a 40c tire with fenders according to one review.

This link may be helpful Kona Sutra 2014: A Preview (And Some Concerns Addressed) | Tom?s Bike Trip


----------



## koudja (Feb 8, 2007)

headloss, thanks for the Kona pointer, it led me to the rove, which looks more like what i'm after. another to add to the list to consider. 

wvucyclist, i'd be interested in hearing about your build experience. did you feel they quickly understood your needs and the process was easy or was it a long process that you were nervous with the outcome?

i'm leaning heavily toward the gunnar: majority of recommendations i've found insist that a gunnar 'is worth it', they're made in wisconsin (i'm a badger), and it's not a brand that you see everywhere. 

the price of the custom is making me a little shy. the cost of a complete vaya 2 only gets me a frame and fork from gunnar.

i guess i'm trying to figure out if the cost is justified. i'm also nervous about a custom bike: do i really know enough of what i want to feel comfortable going that route? if i'm going custom, shouldn't i just go the ti route? maybe i just need to reach out to them and see what it's all about.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

You may also want to consider Milwaukee Bicycle Co. Made for Ben's Cycle by Waterford/Gunnar. Only up to a 37mm tire.

https://www.benscycle.com/p-3902-milwaukee-bicycle-co-cx-frame-builder.aspx?

Here's a positive review of their road bike, the "orange one" Beautiful Bicycle: My Milwaukee Bicycle Co. Orange One Road - PROLLY IS NOT PROBABLY


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

My custom is a Quiring. I decided against the "made to measure" Gunnar because I was looking for that fatter tire, and I was more interested in the full custom vs just changing the measurements. To be fair, I did not contact Gunnar to see if their "made to measure" would be able to accommodate my requests. The Quiring would have been only $50 more if I hadn't been sucked into the allure of stainless. 
The price has since went up since I bought, but everything went smoothly, Scott was very receptive of what I wanted out of the bike. He also has one of the shorter wait lists, it was 4 months for me. Initial contact was in July, design was finalized around the end of August, and I got the bike at the end of November. I've posted pics of it elsewhere if you search Quiring. There are a ton of custom builders out there, and I only have experience with the one, so I can't say that he's better or worse, but I have no complaints.


----------



## anyride (Apr 13, 2011)

I have the Fastlane and have done nearly everything you describe with it, to include several 200k's. CX, brevet's, multi-day rides, hill climbs and centuries. It's been a joy to ride. Is it a pig? I'd say no. I also have a 2013 Kona Red Zone to compare. The 15.6 lb Kona excellerates much faster, but my overall time up our local hill is only slightly slower on the Gunnar. I own Ti, carbon, steel and aluminum. The ride quality of the steel is hard to beat. I'm considering selling the Kona and purchasing the correct size Fastlane, as my current size (52) is too small. I know full carbon is all the craze, however I find that I still enjoy riding the Gunnar more. Good luck with your decision. 
c


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a Crosshairs, which has slightly different geometry than the Fast Lane. I'd recommend Gunnars in general. The Crosshairs hasn't been as nimble as I'd like for a technical cyclocross course. But I have commuted and done long road rides on it, and I have raced CX on it. It's definitely a well-made bike (albeit with crummy paint).


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

cs1 said:


> That is a nice bike. It looks similar to the new Surly Straggler. Except the Straggler doesn't have a split stay.


I looked at Straggler and was disappointed that the rear disc is mounted on the seatstay instead of chainstay. I like the chainstay location so a standard rear rack can easily be mounted. The Spec AWOL and Salsa Vaya have the chainstay location, as do many other disc bikes that are designed for racks and fenders. Even on the web site for the Vaya, they say it's for "Hassle-free rack and fender mounting".


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

mgringle said:


> I looked at Straggler and was disappointed that the rear disc is mounted on the seatstay instead of chainstay. I like the chainstay location so a standard rear rack can easily be mounted. The Spec AWOL and Salsa Vaya have the chainstay location, as do many other disc bikes that are designed for racks and fenders. Even on the web site for the Vaya, they say it's for "Hassle-free rack and fender mounting".


Look closer, the rack mounts on the straggler are way above the brake.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

mgringle said:


> I looked at Straggler and was disappointed that the rear disc is mounted on the seatstay instead of chainstay. I like the chainstay location so a standard rear rack can easily be mounted. The Spec AWOL and Salsa Vaya have the chainstay location, as do many other disc bikes that are designed for racks and fenders. Even on the web site for the Vaya, they say it's for "Hassle-free rack and fender mounting".



There's always these: Amazon.com: Jandd Disk Brake/Fender Adapters - 1 Pair: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

foto said:


> Look closer, the rack mounts on the straggler are way above the brake.


That's a cool setup. 

<img src="https://brimages.bikeboardmedia.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Surly-Bikes-Saddle-Drive-11.jpg" width=50%>


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

headloss said:


> You may also want to consider Milwaukee Bicycle Co. Made for Ben's Cycle by Waterford/Gunnar. Only up to a 37mm tire.
> 
> https://www.benscycle.com/p-3902-milwaukee-bicycle-co-cx-frame-builder.aspx?
> 
> Here's a positive review of their road bike, the "orange one" Beautiful Bicycle: My Milwaukee Bicycle Co. Orange One Road - PROLLY IS NOT PROBABLY



that benscycle / MBC builder is pretty cool...how do they ride?


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

Salsa Vaya, on one picknflick, kona roge...something along those lines.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

josephr said:


> that benscycle / MBC builder is pretty cool...how do they ride?


No personal experience, but I imagine the ride is similar to the Gunnar since they are built by the same people.

If you look at the geometry of Gunnar vs MBC, the Gunnar is a longer bike while the MBC is more of a square build (seat tube and top tube nearly the same length), so it depends on your proportions. I prefer to be a little more stretched out as I have short legs and a long torso... so I'd pick the Gunnar (hyper-x, I like the more aggressive steering geometry compared to the fastlane). IF you have a shorter torso as a proportion to your overall height, then you would likely be more comfortable on the MBC.

FWIW, the Kona's tend to be on the longish side as well (more so on the road bikes, iirc, than the rove/jake).

The steering geo of the MBC vs the Fastlane looks to be close, but again, you'd be a little more stretched out on the Fastlane. So, it's personal preference. The quality of the steel and the welds would be the same. The MBC would be a little cheaper I think (definitely cheaper if you want a custom paint color).


----------



## koudja (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input, insight, and opinions. 

I'm going to go with a Gunnar. I spoke with them on the phone last week and they informed me that, at the frame size I'm looking at (62), the Fast Lane and Hyper-X are built the same; beefier tubing for a sturdier frame. The only difference is the geometry. I'm leaning toward the slightly slacker geometry of the Fast Lane since my last cross bike had similar tube lengths and angles. I do love a road/race geometry, but my cross bike felt more willing to keep me happy on longer rides. I want to save a little bit more to add some customization, so it will be another month before I order. I'll update this thread as things start rolling.


----------



## mgringle (May 20, 2011)

foto said:


> Look closer, the rack mounts on the straggler are way above the brake.


Ah, I see now. I stand corrected.


----------



## wvucyclist (Sep 6, 2007)

Did you get your bike yet? We need pics!


----------



## koudja (Feb 8, 2007)

I've got one on order. There was a large order ahead of me so estimated delivery is late March to late April. Went with the aqua with panda panel color option. I'll be acquiring the build over the next month and update with pics as things come in. 

Really excited about getting this bike built and putting it to use!


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Late to the party, hope I don't muddy the waters since you have placed an order, but I rode a fastlane and really liked it. In the end, after talking to Gunnar I got the Hyper-X I love, love, LOVE it. Super fun bike. I commute 22 miles one way over rough roads, some gravel (2 miles or so) and some big hills. Started with some cross tires and eventually went with Sector 28 tubeless. It has zero problems on the gravel hills. I am really digging a disc road-ish bike that is more than capable on the dirt.

The Gunnar people are great to work with.

Here is a picture before rack/fenders with wider tires.


----------



## koudja (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks for taking the time to write and supply a picture of that sweet, sweet ride!! the more gunnar pictures and opinions, the better!

you haven't muddied the waters one bit. i spoke with the nice people at gunnar a lot before i placed my order. the information they provided helped steer me to the right frame for me, i know i'll be really happy with the fastlane. i liked the 72.5 angles (62cm), sloping top tube, longer trail, and slightly longer wheelbase over the hyper-x. it's going to see lots of commuting duty, long dirt and paved rides and tours, and some cross, which i felt were more suited to the design philosophy of this frame. i probably wouldn't have gone wrong with the hyper-x either.

now, if it would just get here . . .


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I know the wait is killer. What color did you go with??? Soooooo many tough choices. Mine is Shamrock Green over Sunshine Yellow. There is a two color silver/orange Crosshair on ebay right now with ti couplers. The orange is so cool it looks like an orange Jolly Rancher. I am trying to convince myself that I need a "travel" bike. I wanted the couplers on mine...but I never travel with a bike so needless overkill.

Here are a couple more pix to hold you over. Good luck with the wait. 

Be sure and get something written on the top tube.


----------



## koudja (Feb 8, 2007)

i didn't see the gold nipples in the first post, nice touch! great jens quote, by the way.

i went with the color of the year, light aqua with panda panel and new gunnar headbadge logo:
View attachment 292107



there was a gold rush with charcoal panel that i wanted, but decided i wanted to use the custom paint cost for my wheel budget instead.


----------

